# Partitionstabelle falsch



## Mr Mr Mazen (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich hab heute meinen Rechner in ein neues Gehäuse gepackt, und was passiert, meine 3 Festplatte spackt rum. Wenn ich Boote, steht, das die Partitionstabelle nicht korrekt ist. Wenn ich die IDe Festplatte abnehme und nur mit den S ATA Platten boote, passiert das nciht. Also was muß ich tun, um die Partitionstabelle wieder in Ordnung zu bringen?

danke im vorraus


----------

